# Citron Qt Lightning



## epgorge (Dec 20, 2013)

Anyone into nice lightning's. I love them, always have. Dug a trillion of them but mostly aqua. Told John, (cookie) I thought I might start collecting the colors because they are so beautiful and low and behold he shows up at my doorstep with a nice dark amber, Trademark, as a gift for me. I have since collected 9 Qts of various colors, most from Greg S, and have three very nice HG's, not to mention my array of pints, 1/2 pts etc. Thanks John. Here is the latest I just acquired through Mr. Spurgeon. My only Citron, and not to be confused with my yellow olive.


----------



## epgorge (Dec 20, 2013)

Here is one of the HG's. A Yellow.


----------



## epgorge (Dec 20, 2013)

The three HG's


----------



## epgorge (Dec 20, 2013)

Terrible shot with my phone cam but it shows the Qt's in a row. Tough to see the color. If anyone wishes I will take closer and individual shots for you. I like the new Citron quite a bit. I have quite a few honey ambers but none look quite the same color. There must be varying degrees of Honey Amber. Well, I haven't been here is quite a while and thought I would pop in a show you a few of what I have been collecting. Next time I will show some Stoddard and old New England glass house inks.


----------



## epgorge (Dec 20, 2013)

lip citron Qt


----------



## epgorge (Dec 20, 2013)

and base


----------



## deenodean (Dec 20, 2013)

She's a beauty Joel... nice gets..   []


----------



## MNJars (Dec 20, 2013)

Great jars - keep posting!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 21, 2013)

Beautiful jars, especially the citron.  I'd love to see more pictures.


----------



## rallcollector (Dec 21, 2013)

It NEVER gets old seeing great glass, and looking at the way folks display their collections.  Wish I had the space for a general store windowed counter/display as your pictures show...thanks for posting.Paul


----------



## E.GUNN67 (Dec 21, 2013)

I am new to this site. Love the colored jars you have! Just posted some pics. of mine on the "Best Of" section of this site. It's a fun hobby. Regards, Eric   <Edit: Link added>


----------



## sandchip (Dec 21, 2013)

Great displays, Eric!  Thanks for sharing 'em with us.


----------



## FitSandTic (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for posting these great jars guys! I am not a jar collector, but I did collect midgets for several years. Eric I love the Crowleytown Masons. At least I believe that is what they are. It has been a while since I picked up my Redbook.


----------



## E.GUNN67 (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes I do have two Crowleytown Masons which are pictured. They are both very rare variants, one of which to my knowledge is a one of a kind. I was fortunate to get them for " a song and a dance " so to speak. I just found a killer colored Mason's CFJco 1858 on Thursday. If I get time I will try to get a good picture and post it. It is aqua around the lip area and into the threaded area then it changes to a light citron green further down the jar then an olive tone then amber swirls start around the mid section all the way to the bottom where it is an olive amber color. It is sometimes kind of hard to get pictures of colors to turn out but I'll give it a go a.s.a.p. Eric


----------



## woody (Dec 22, 2013)

I dug a Crowleytown midget pint here in central NH about 15 years ago and sold it on eBay for $890.00. Now they're worth at least double that amount.


----------



## E.GUNN67 (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow Woody! Nice find. I don't do much digging but I have similar stories of things I got cheap and sold for a lot. Some things I am sorry I sold but I can't keep everything. One Thing I still regret selling is an original fish bitters bottle. I bought it at an auction 3 years ago for less than $10. It wasn't a typical amber fish bitters though. It was a clear fish. I put it on eBay and got $9,100 for it. We did use some of the money to get my son his first truck for Christmas that year and I had enough left to buy another truck for myself but I would have liked to keep it but I don't collect bitters so it didn't really fit in my collection.


----------



## epgorge (Dec 22, 2013)

rallcollector said:
			
		

> It NEVER gets old seeing great glass, and looking at the way folks display their collections.  Wish I had the space for a general store windowed counter/display as your pictures show...thanks for posting.Paul


Paul, I can't help you with the space problem but the case cost me $45 at an auction in Salem NY. I see these things all the time. The best display I ever saw was a frosted glass exterior on the outside of the house and the inside had glass shelves and glass sides, tops and bottoms and went the whole length of the wall. All natural light during the day and when the sun went down the interior display lights went on. Beautiful. But, I am sure expensive. I put them under glass because I got sick of cleaning them or hearing about how they needed dusting. It was totally defensive. It is 4 feet long by 2 feet high and 1 foot in depth. Not really that big but it works. If you want something bad enough you will get it. Many of the bottles in my display were dug but too many were purchased. Thanks for your nice comments.Joel


----------



## MNJars (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome Eric,I wasn't able to view your pictures until just now, but great stuff!  Thanks for sharing with us.  Those Crowleytowns are incredible.  Love the Mason's Union too - is that an original lid on it?Do you have them all displayed on shelves in a closet?  It seems like you have shelves that are only 4 jars wide.


----------



## epgorge (Dec 23, 2013)

E.GUNN67 said:
			
		

> I am new to this site. Love the colored jars you have! Just posted some pics. of mine on the "Best Of" section of this site. It's a fun hobby. Regards, Eric   <Edit: Link added>


Just saw your pictures and must say they are awesome, both the jars, flasks and the display. Nicely done. Thank you. Joel


----------



## E.GUNN67 (Dec 23, 2013)

I am not sure how to reply to a certain members posts so I hope this goes to the correct person MNJars. I am glad you like the pictures. Yes the lid is original to the Union Mason Jar. It has the shield stamped on top of lid. It is a half gallon jar and lid. I have been told the half gallon lid is very difficult to find, more so than the quart lid. We have an older home and I built the shelves and framed out the window in a space that was cut out in the wall to house the original furnace. The house is not very big and I am really cramped now for space to display things. Plus my wife calls me a bottle hoarder so I don't know how much more I can bring in. I have overflow space in an out building where I keep less valuable items but I can't enjoy looking at them a lot out there. Guess we need to get a bigger place! Don't think the wife would go for that one though. Regards, Eric


----------



## MNJars (Dec 23, 2013)

You have made the most of your limited space!  Old houses used every nook for storage so I'm not surprised that you turned one of them into a jar/bottle display.  It looks great.Fantastic lid on the Union.  I'd love it if you could post a close-up of it for everyone.  One of the rarest lids out there, I suspect.


----------



## E.GUNN67 (Dec 25, 2013)

I have no idea how to insert picture in this response. I have seen it done on other posts. I see the insert image but not sure how to add URL. Any help with this would be appreciated. I didn't want to add picture with my other pictures I posted in the gallery but maybe that is what will have to be done.


----------



## E.GUNN67 (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, I won't be posting pics any time soon. My computer just took a dump! Think the internal modem went up. Won't connect to internet so am using wife's computer which has none of my pictures on it. Hope to get mine fixed or replaced soon. Merry Christmas to me!!


----------



## E.GUNN67 (Dec 25, 2013)

Got computer working again....for now. Added picture of Union jar lid to my pictures but still not sure how to put into this post.


----------



## E.GUNN67 (Dec 28, 2013)

Finally added some pics of the neat colored Masons 1858 I found a couple weeks ago. I knew it would be difficult to get the true coloration to show but it looks ok I guess although it is way more intense than my pictures can show. Aqua at top then greenish in shoulder area then amber swirls start and continue into base.


----------



## MNJars (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice looking color in that jar!


----------

